# [S] Sisters of Battle, Arbites, SM, IG [W] £££ misc



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sisters of Battle:

*10 Sisters of battle - Primed black, some chipping on the coat. Two stormbolter wielders in it and a sister superior wielding a chainsaw and plasma pistol  -SOLD-
*
10 Sisters of battle - Seven primed white, three painted but easy to strip. Flamer and stormbolter in the squad, sister superior wielding a chainsaw and plasma pistol

10 Sisters of battle - All clean besides the Superior whos primed black. One melta gunner, sister superior with chainsaw and plasma pistol

10 Sisters of battle - Mix of painted, prime and clean, no special weapons and lacking backpacks (though I am looking for them! They're somewhere round here I know it!) Sister superior with powersword and bolter

Chimera - Well painted and made as an inquisitorial chimera with option of flamer turret or normal multi-laser.

(I'm well aware SOB are expensive to obtain and people look for cheaper prices wherever they can find them here, each squad consists of around £50-40 worth of models and aren't availble much place else. I personally do not want to part with them but I've given up the hobby and they'r just gathering dust now so I'm willing to take offers and do some dealings here just drop me a PM or reply.)

Adeptus Arbites:

My true babies right here, hurts to even sell them q.q

4 Cyber Canines - All Painted

2 Heavy stubber wielders - Painted

2 Officers - One painted, the other primed black

14 Arbites in different poses - Painted to primed with a pile of weapons that can be put on them

1 Riot Shield Arbite - Painted with power maul 

(Same as before with the Sistes, offer and I'll think, maybe we can do some dealing who knows. They're my OOP babies though so decent offers would be nice! I might add a few more on as I find them.)




Space Marines / Dark Angels:

HQ-

Dark Vengeance Dark Angel Captain - £5










Dark Vengeance Dark Angels Librarian - £5










Space Marine Metal Librarian










Converted Jump pack Space Marine Chaplain - £10



































Converted/Kitbashed Belial model - £5



















Troops/Elites: (Depends on the army choice really.)

Terminator squad one, primarily close combat - £13










Terminator squad two, primarily ranged - £14










Terminator squad three, primarily ranged - £13










Heavy support:

Dreadnought with multiple limbs of which can be slipped on easily, lascannon, assault cannon, misslepad, powerclaw - £15










More bits coming soon, I'm still uncovering sprues with lots of bits on them that look to have nearly full squads on.


Junk pile:

These tanks are tanks I've merely kept round to scrap one day, perhaps someone can make use of them or has spare parts to fix them - (Will negotiate)




















Imperial Guard:

Catachan infantry on sprue, enough to make 12 - £10

Command squad sprues seemingly missing a few bits - £10

Heavy weapons missile team sprayed red with GW spray- £5

15 infantry slightly unbuilt, mainly bodies and legs clipped from sprues with weapons on sprues - £12

Unbuilt Chimera sprayed red with GW spray - £14

2 built Leman Russes painted (Paint is quite thick, one without sponsons) - £15 Without £18 with sponsons / £25 together


More to come obviously, simply sorting through all my items right now. All prices are negotiable and P&P prices are not currently included but it will not be much extra added on. Willing to split or sell in bulk, contact me for any further details needed. Fraid I don't need any trades as really all this is funding a new gaming PC haha.

- Dandan


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Update:

One Sister squad sold.


----------

